# How high could my pony jump?



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

It's pretty easy to notice when your horse hits it's limit. For my horse he started backing off at a certain height, where before he was bold he was timid. He would knock more and take a lot more ride.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

It isn't only the height but also the width when jumping a course.

I have had a couple of 13.2 ponies compete top level over 3'9" first round. 

I remember watching one pony come into a wall amd two strides out I could only see the orders head! He cleared it and it was about 4'6"


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I have jumped about 100 cm on a 13.2 pony. I would not do that height all the time though.


----------



## BearPony (Jan 9, 2013)

Depends totally on the individual pony!

And also if you are talking about single fences or a whole course as if at the upper limit of his scope, he might be able to jump a fence or two but find the effort of jumping a full course that size too much.

What I'm in the process of with my 13.2 pony right now is ironing all the little kinks in our course work at the 2'6''-3'' level (depending on difficulty of exercise - more difficult things are set lower at least the first few times he sees/does them). He definitely seems to have the scope to go higher, but I'd rather take my time and make sure we are VERY accurate before testing his scope too much.

Basically once you can do a course at a certain height and it feels easy, put the rails up a hole, jump that height until it feels easy


----------



## alexsungar (Jul 23, 2015)

The horse's size has nothing to do with the height it can jump. I've seen teeny little ponies jump much bigger than thoroughbreds. It's all about training, temperament, muscling.  Have great time


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Training, desire, conformation and fitness. The most willing, talented pony in the world is no good to you if it can't stay sound.

So evaluate conformation, get it fit, and make sure to work slowly to build confidence.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

It is ALWAYS going to depend on the individual, just as some larger horses aren't capable of consistently going over 3'. So many things come into play here, as Bluespark mentioned. 

I have gone up to 3'6" with my 13.2h mare, though this was years ago and I rarely jump at all anymore, haven't tried anything over 3' with her in at least a few years. Years ago I kept a pony in shape for my BO, he was 13.1h and was best sticking with tiny x-rails, absolute max I could take him was 2'6".


----------

